# turbo xs BOV question



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

today i called JGY to order the greddy type s BOV, and recirc it of course. however, they told me over and over that if i get the turbo xs RLF bov (the loud ass one), that i wouldnt need to recirc it, as it is made for MAF equipped cars, and closes itself at idle...

they assured me that this would work well on my car, even though i have a 1.6......

what do you guys think? 

right now i have the IG DSM BOV...recirced


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

i have the RLF bov on my Gti-R and i dont recirculate and i dont have any problems





NotAnotherHonda said:


> today i called JGY to order the greddy type s BOV, and recirc it of course. however, they told me over and over that if i get the turbo xs RLF bov (the loud ass one), that i wouldnt need to recirc it, as it is made for MAF equipped cars, and closes itself at idle...
> 
> they assured me that this would work well on my car, even though i have a 1.6......
> 
> ...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

teamnuemerex said:


> i have the RLF bov on my Gti-R and i dont recirculate and i dont have any problems



well, i know lots of people that dont recirc on their sr20's, but i know no one that does it on their 1.6...i thought it was impossible, until JGY said it wasnt


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wait and see what Mike Young or Wes tell you.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need to know before tomorrow when i order all my shit from JGY


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's proven that with a BOV that doesn't recirculate, you will have a rich condition, merely because of where the BOV is usually placed, which is after the air has gone through the MAF. 

The MAF measures the air, for which the ECU compensates in the form of fuel delivery in the combustion chambers. Now, by using a non-recirculating BOV, you have less air in the combustion chambers than was measured by the MAF, resulting in a a/f mix that is far from ideal (you will always run rich).

Now I have installed a TurboXS BOV on an S13 with an SR20DET. While the car has no idling issues, it always runs rich, partly because of the BOV.

So there you have it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think if the BOV/BPV has a much stiffer spring it doesn't open as much at idle. However even letting any amount of air out on a MAF system will make it run like crap...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

IMO a DET is a totally different beast than a GA16.

Tommy, get the forge diverter valve.

not like you need it to be loud. That turbo tercel is loud as hell, but my frickin car in the condition it's in is faster than that thing. get my drift?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have not tried to run mine un re-corced. I'm not sure how closing itself at idle would make it run normal, it is still bleeding off metered air. You can tune some of this out with the S-AFC units and the like, but this is an expensive mod just to get the F & F pshhh pshhhh,


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well the BOV/BPV is open under vacum like in idle normally. They just stiffen the spring so it closes during idle but I think that causes the turbo to spool up slower.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think i should call jim wolf tomorrow and see what they have to say about it. they would know for sure, right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well you could. but think about it, when you close the TB, there becomes a vacum behind the TB immediately right? That is what causes the BOV to open immediately. On a normal BOV the piston opens under vacum to allow air to bypass the turbo until it spools up and the boost closes it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy didn't know that.......but now he does.

he just wants to be a ricer.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> well you could. but think about it, when you close the TB, there becomes a vacum behind the TB immediately right? That is what causes the BOV to open immediately. On a normal BOV the piston opens under vacum to allow air to bypass the turbo until it spools up and the boost closes it.



yea...true...

why is it ok to run an open air bov on an sr20 with a maf, but not ok to do it on ours?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its not ok with either. the stiffer spring combined with an AFC can tune out some of the effects of the lost air but in the end you will still not get the same benefits as a recirced system. Get some thin tubing with your current BOV (same one I have) and it is loud.


----------

